# Search function not working?



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

When I click search I'm getting a message sayong cant display due to internal server error :?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Working now for me


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Use the lower search link, not the one on the tabs.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Funny you say that Cam...

I did a search today for "Enttente cordial" and didnt get the offical post back in the results.

Bit strange,


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> Funny you say that Cam...
> 
> I did a search today for "Enttente cordial" and didnt get the offical post back in the results.
> 
> Bit strange,


Found both threads straight away mate...

In the search I ticked

Search within: Topic titles only

Display results as: Topics


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

point is you shouldnt have to do any of that.

I only get three pages of results when searching the term enttente cordial.

I am using the search at the top, next to garage. Then the search for Keywords box.


----------

